# Wie lange seid Ihr mit Eurem Nager zusammen?



## HeNrY (24. Juli 2009)

Moin!

Mich interessiert es, wie lange Euer Elektronager sich schon durch Euren Alltag nagt  .
Auch interessiert mich, was denn Euer Nager für eine Rasse ist.

(Raptor Gaming M3 Platinum)


----------



## DrSin (24. Juli 2009)

Roccat Kone. 
Und hatten grad halbjähriges


----------



## gemCraft (24. Juli 2009)

Logitech G5
Heute genau 7 Monate


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (24. Juli 2009)

MX518 --> MX518 --> MX518 refresh

Wie lange ich die jetzige habe könnte ich dir sagen. Da es aber schon die dritte vom selben Model ist lasse ich es mal offen, da ich nicht weiß wann ich sie mir das erste mal gekauft habe... aber ich glaube kurz nachdem sie auf den Markt gekommen ist...


----------



## Player007 (24. Juli 2009)

Weniger als zwei Jahre, Microsoft Sidewinder 
Geiles Teil ^^

Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Juli 2009)

Unterschiedlich.

Aktuell die Roccat Kone ein paar Monate, vorher die MS Sidewinder ein paar Monate und davor die MX 518 2 Jahre.

Ich suche noch die perfekte Maus für meine Hand^^


----------



## buzty (24. Juli 2009)

kommt drauf an, ich welchsel die relativ häufig durch, auch wieder zu alten zurück, hab die perfekte noch nicht gefunden, im moment wieder die salmosa, vorher die diamondback 3g, vorher die intelli 1.1, davor die salmosa die ich jetzt wieder hab . ich hoffe ja bald ne steelseries kinzu in die finger zu bekommen.


----------



## Shady (24. Juli 2009)

Logitech Cordless MouseMan Optical
[x] Mehr als fünf Jahre

So langsam sollte es eine neue werden, genauso wie Tastatur...
Hätte auch ein interessantes Set gefunden, bin seit langem am überlegen... Werde wohl trotzdem noch 'ne Weile bei meiner jetzigen Kombi bleiben. Maus und Tastatur lösen sich langsam auf. Dann bleiben sie jetzt auch bis zum bitteren Ende...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. Juli 2009)

[X]Weniger als ein Jahr

Roccat Kone


----------



## kreids (24. Juli 2009)

(x)weniger als ein jahr

Logitech G9

mfg


----------



## DanielX (24. Juli 2009)

[X] Mehr als 5 Jahre

Meine gute *Razer* *Diamondback Chameleon* klickt wie am ersten Tag. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Bullveyr (24. Juli 2009)

Ikari Laser seit Release, Q4 2007


----------



## BopItXtremeII (25. Juli 2009)

kreids schrieb:


> (x)weniger als ein jahr
> 
> Logitech G9
> 
> mfg



Ich auch, bei mir wars glaub ich September 08


----------



## Happy Chicken (25. Juli 2009)

[x] weniger als 1 Jahr

Hab seit 2 Monaten meine Razer Mamba 
Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, nur meine alte G7 konnte die toppen.
Dazwischen hatte ich mal ne Kone aber da war nach nem hlbern Jahr das Mausrad am Arsch 

Naja Razer rules


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Juli 2009)

Ich habe meine Kone jetzt seit ca. einem halben Jahr. Sie wird auch noch eine ganze Zeit lang ihren Dienst tun.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (25. Juli 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Roccat Kone.
> Und hatten grad halbjähriges





Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Kone jetzt seit ca. einem halben Jahr. Sie wird auch noch eine ganze Zeit lang ihren Dienst tun.



dito 
das hoffe ich das sie noch eine weile durchhält, muss sie bei dem preis auch^^


----------



## Uziflator (25. Juli 2009)

Jetz sind schon über zwei Jahre mir meiner tollen G5


----------



## aurionkratos (25. Juli 2009)

Razer DeathAdder - seit Weihnachten '07


----------



## Octopoth (25. Juli 2009)

Meine Logitech G5 liegt jetzt seit 6 Monaten treu in meiner Hand


----------



## majorguns (25. Juli 2009)

[x] Weniger als ein Jahr, meine G5 ist glaube ich etwa 10 Monate alt


----------



## ruf!o (25. Juli 2009)

Weniger als 5 Jahre, RaZer Diamondback limited blue (leider nippelt die gerade ab. fürchte da kommt demnächst ne Diamondback 3G)

Weniger als 1 Jahr Logitech VX nano Notebook Maus


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2009)

[X]Weniger als zwei Jahre 
Hab meine Razer knapp über einem Jahr. Allerdings muss ich mich bald um ne neue umsehen.


----------



## Spikos (25. Juli 2009)

Weniger als 4, glaube ich. Ewig alt meine Diamondback 3G!


----------



## Nucleus (25. Juli 2009)

[x] Weniger als ein Jahr

Habe sie im Angebot im MM bekommen: *Logitech G9* + Logitech G15 refresh für 100 Tacken.

Sie haben meine G5 refresh und G11 ersetzt


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (25. Juli 2009)

[x] Weniger als ein Jahr

Joar vor ca. 4 Monaten habe ich mir meine *Razer Death Adder*  zugelegt...


----------



## Klausr (25. Juli 2009)

hmm 3 jahre die alte G5 seit 2 Monaten die Refresh-also treu geblieben ^^


----------



## Xion4 (25. Juli 2009)

_Mehr als fünf Jahre

Meine MX510 ist zwar nur noch auf der Arbeit für mich tätig, meine G7 und die MX518 laufen beide noch. 
_


----------



## pc-samurai (25. Juli 2009)

Weniger als ein Jahr...

Mit der :

Microsoft Sidewinder!!!(nicht X5)

Aber bald wird ne X8 gekauft....

MFG

pc-samurai


----------



## computertod (25. Juli 2009)

seit dem 23. Oktober 08 ne Microsoft Natural Wirless Desktop Mouse 7000


----------



## Sesfontain (25. Juli 2009)

Im Moment noch weniger als ein Jahr


----------



## JimBeam (25. Juli 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> [X] Mehr als 5 Jahre
> 
> Meine gute *Razer* *Diamondback Chameleon* klickt wie am ersten Tag.
> 
> MfG DanielX



Nicht schlecht, meine Diamondback Magma hat jetzt knapp über 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Juli 2009)

Paar Monate. Aber ich hatte vorher ne Maus von Logitech, und zwar 8 Jahre lang. Das nenn ich Qualität.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. Juli 2009)

Ach komm geh weg,ich use gerade eine OEM Maus, die ist schätzungsweise iwann aus den 90´,aber ich habe ka


----------



## moe (25. Juli 2009)

[x]_Weniger als drei Jahre
irgend sone oem maus von logitech. tut aber ihren dienst und ist gar nicht mal so schlecht.
_


----------



## gharbi_sam (25. Juli 2009)

[x] Weniger als ein Jahr

Ich habe meinen Razer Lachesis für Weihnachten bekommen, also weniger als ein jahr !


----------



## Swonte (25. Juli 2009)

[x] Weniger als vier Jahre

Logitech MX1000....leider hält der Akku nicht mehr so lange


----------



## Equilibrium (25. Juli 2009)

Logitech G5 Serie 2007....von daher weniger als 3 Jahre mehr,oder weniger.


----------



## eVoX (25. Juli 2009)

[x] Weniger als vier Jahre

MX518


----------



## boss3D (25. Juli 2009)

[X] _Weniger als ein Jahr_

Razer Diamondback 3G frost blue ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tecqu (25. Juli 2009)

[x]Weniger als zwei Jahre

Meine Razer Deathadder tut jetzt seit gut eineinhalb Jahren ihren dienst bei mir


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. Juli 2009)

[x]Weniger als drei Jahre 

Ich habe ne G7


----------



## Overlocked (26. Juli 2009)

Weihnachten vorletztes Jahr...


----------



## Erzbaron (26. Juli 2009)

[x] weniger als 2 Jahre

Microsoft Habu  tolle Maus auch wenn ich persönlich grad feststellen muss ... die MX518 passt noch besser zu meinen großen Händen


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Juli 2009)

[X] weniger als 3 Jahre

und meine Deathadder hat noch nie Probleme gemacht/gehabt


----------



## grubsnek (26. Juli 2009)

Im September habe ich meine Logitech MX610 Maus jetzt seit 3 oder 4 Jahren. Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher. Jedenfalls habe ich sie im September gekauft.


----------



## Antijur (26. Juli 2009)

Logitech G5


----------



## lvr (26. Juli 2009)

[x] Mehr als fünf Jahre
MX510


----------



## Ahab (26. Juli 2009)

(glaube) weniger als ein jahr mit einer razer deathadder. davor 3 jahre razer diamondback. die starb an nem kabelwackler


----------



## fnatic (26. Juli 2009)

MX518, gut 4 Jahre gut eingespieltes Team


----------



## Neoar (26. Juli 2009)

[x]Weniger als ein Jahr

vor einer woche ne g5 gekauft davor jahre lang ne mx518!


----------



## utacat (26. Juli 2009)

[x] weniger als 4 Jahre

Logitech LX7 Cordless Optical


----------



## kevinl (26. Juli 2009)

Razer Copperhead
Bei mir seit 3 Jahren im Einsatz.
top Maus


----------



## MaN!aC (26. Juli 2009)

Razer Diamondback, seit fast 4 Jahren.
Dafür das die Schrift fast weg is und das Gummi leicht gelblich ist, sieht die fast aus wie neu ^^


----------



## PrimeCool3r (26. Juli 2009)

[x] Weniger als 3 Jahre

Um genau zu sein 2,5 Jahre.. aber mein Mausrad funktioniert nicht mehr richtig... jetzt muss ich mir wohl ne neue Diamondback kaufen.. vielleicht diesmal in Rot.. oder doch Grün


----------



## braini86 (27. Juli 2009)

seit gestern Roccat Kone, morgen nichtmehr -.-
hat noch jemand ein mausrad das macht was es will? also 2 oder keine waffe wechseln beim drehen?
davor 4 Jahre MX1000, die perfekte maus, wenn sie nicht verreggt wäre.
beim notebook war ne mx518 dabei... das is eher ne affäre  aber nices ding, leider kein vertikalscrollrad, sonst wär se perfekt

gruß


----------



## Astaroth (28. Juli 2009)

Weniger als zwei Jahre mit meiner aktuellen Logitech G5 Refresh, allerdings schon fast 4 Jahre nur mit Logitech G5, damals noch die erste Generation, die wurde aber aufgrund eines Defekts dann gegen die G5 Refresh eingetauscht. 
Kann mir keine bessere Maus vorstellen.


----------



## heartcell (28. Juli 2009)

meine kleine Microsoftmouse < 2 Jahre
und meine wireless ASUS < 1 Jahr


----------



## mrwichtel (28. Juli 2009)

_Mehr als fünf Jahre_

Logitech Mouse Man Dual Optical  Seit 2002, mehr brauch ich nicht!


----------



## .::ASDF::. (28. Juli 2009)

[X] mehr als 5 Jahre

Ein Maus und Tastatur Set von Logitech: Cordless Desktop Optical
Außer das die Buchstaben weg sind und sich das Logitechzeichen bei der Maus abgeschliffen hat geht noch alles ohne Probleme.
*
*


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Juli 2009)

wenn es wichtig wäre hätte ich es mir gemerkt

Logitech MX 518


----------



## Floro (28. Juli 2009)

Seit 1 1/2 Jahren eine Razer Diamondback 3g 
Und ich habe auch das Problem mit dem gefärbten Gummi


----------



## HeNrY (31. Juli 2009)

*push* ;D


----------

